# warzone2100 / problem z opengl

## Pryka

Chciałem przetestować warzone2100 ale napotkałem na kilka przeszkód  :Sad: 

```
 /usr/games/bin/warzone2100

which: no gdb in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

error:      Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed (X11 driver not configured with OpenGL).
```

akceleracja

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Nov 2007 13:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility ace acl afs alsa animgif artworkextra bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo caps cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode esd examples exif extraicons ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k libcaca mad midi mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection session spl ssl svg svga symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vidix wav wavpack win32codecs wma x264 x86 xanim xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## timor

A co Ci daje 

```
eselect opengl show
```

?

----------

## Pryka

```
 eselect opengl show

xorg-x11
```

----------

## timor

Zakładam, że masz nvidię (jak nie to wcześniej eselect opengl list żeby wylistować dostępne tryby).

To odpal z root'a:

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## Pryka

ati  :Razz:  radeon9200 otwarte sterowniki

----------

## timor

Nie wiem jak jest na ati ale pewnie analogicznie  :Smile: 

xorg-x11 to u mnie software czyli bez akceleracji, więc tak jak pisałem - wylistuj i sprawdź kolejne  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

jak ja mam tylko 

```
pryka@Gentoo ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## Zwierzak

xorg-x11 korzystają z mesa, czyli mają akcelereację, jeżeli sterowniki wpierają mesa. Czyli w wypadku sterowników radeon (czy też przyszłych radeonhd) xorg-x11 oznacza wsparcie akcelereacji. Poza tym to nie wyjaśnia tego błędu. Jakie flagi ma SDL?

----------

## timor

Nie znam się na ati, więcej nie pomogę - powodzenia życzę  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

lol właśnie aktualizowałem system i dopiero się sdl zainstalował..... LOL ? a mianowicie przykuła moją uwagę literka N(new)

patrze a tam libsdl...

W każdym razie gra się włącza ale nie działa dźwięk  :Sad: 

```
Gentoo pryka # /usr/games/bin/warzone2100

which: no gdb in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

open /dev/[sound/]mixer: No such file or directory

```

A to flagi SDL może się do czegoś przyda

```
USE="X aalib alsa esd libcaca nas opengl svga xv -arts -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama"
```

ps. i co zrobić żeby to ustrojstwo uruchamiało się spod konta zwykłego usera

----------

## Zwierzak

Albo włącz emulację OSS w ALSA, albo nakaż SDL korzystać z ALSA jako wyjścia dźwięku.

----------

## Pryka

żebym to ja wiedział jeszcze jak, na stronie oficjalnej tego nie widzę, google też niewiele mówią.

 *Quote:*   

> Albo włącz emulację OSS w ALSA

 

To pewnie odpada bo musiał bym re kompilować kernel, a może już to mam wkompilowane i nawet nie wiem xD

 *Quote:*   

> albo nakaż SDL korzystać z ALSA jako wyjścia dźwięku.

 

Nie widzę nigdzie pliku konfiguracyjnego SDL

----------

## Zwierzak

Ustawia się to poprzez zmienną globalną. poszukaj pliku 99sdl na forum, tam była porada jak go napisać.

----------

## Pryka

stworzyłem plik 

```
/etc/env.d/99sdl
```

W środku umieściłem

```
SDL_AUDIODRIVER=alsa

AUDIODEV=default
```

I zrobiłem

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

I dalej dupa wywala teraz

```
Gentoo pryka # /usr/games/bin/warzone2100

which: no gdb in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

open /dev/[sound/]mixer: No such file or directory

```

----------

